# Black Templars; Finishing the Crusade



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

I have become somewhat obsessed with a new idea (detailed on my other log here) involving iron, both in and out, unfortunately this has completely distracted me from finishing my primary army: Black Templars and associated allies. 

The army is based on the fluff just after the end of the 3rd War for Armageddon; Helbrect and the dudes in black join forces with The Old Man Yarrick to set of and give the greenskins a good whoopin' 

More detail is over on my army list page, but the biggest vehicle in the army is 90% complete. Any hints/tips appreciated!


----------

